# Avenida Arequipa (Lima)



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Me gustan demasiado las casas de esta avenida, espero que no se demuelan más (aunque veo que se está dando de nuevo la construcción de edificios de departamentos).


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

^^ Asi es, se puede apreciar un gran contraste entre las tradicionales casonas (están bien conservadas) y las "modernas" cajas... perdon edificios residenciales...


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

carlos07 said:


> Buenas fotos, quantas veces sali de mi casa a la altura de la 14 y me fui caminando hasta la playa, en dias de verano, claro. Buen recorrido, aguardo la continuación...



Desde la 14 a la playa? que valiente. Yo lo máximo que caminé fue desde el Parque de la Exposición en Wilson por el medio de la avenida Arequipa hasta Lince a la altura de Risso.

Buen recorrido, buenas fotos.


----------



## ElNino77 (Sep 25, 2008)

La proxima salida es prevista para este viernes, pero espero no tener demasiado trabajo.


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Lia_01 said:


> Desde la 14 a la playa? que valiente. Yo lo máximo que caminé fue desde el Parque de la Exposición en Wilson por el medio de la avenida Arequipa hasta Lince a la altura de Risso.
> 
> Buen recorrido, buenas fotos.


Eso lo hice en mi juventud...jajajaja hoy en dia es mejor ir de auto y con aire acondicionado...jajaja

ElNino, en la cuadra 19 o 18 hay un edificio que desentona totalmente con la avenida, es un ejemplo al mal gusto, quien sabe te animas a tomarle una foto, solo para ejemplo de lo que nunca deve hacerse, creo que es una disco... buenas fotos y aguardo la continuación del recorrido


----------



## AL_ng (Jan 6, 2009)

q bonitas casonas tiene la avenida arequipa, lo malo es q muchas estan deterioradas, ojala q no las demuelan para construir edificios


----------



## ElNino77 (Sep 25, 2008)

Las cuadras 34-26 : Embajada de Francia-Bypass JP








































































































































De repente, iré el lunes en la tarde para hacer el tramo en Lince, sino el proximo viernes.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

La parte de San Isidro junto con la de Miraflores es de las mejor cuidadas de esta avenida. El del cruce de la Av. Arequipa y Javier Prado fue primer bypass del Perú, inaugurado hace ya más de 50 años y tuvo una remodelación más que discutible (ese plateado me recuerda a florecita y el centro histórico 'high-tech'). Me alegro que, dentro de todo, la mayoría de casas estén bien cuidadas.


----------



## neo3102 (Jul 18, 2008)

AMI ME GUSTA MUCHO LA AVENIDA AREQUIPA SIMEPRE ME GUSTO X SUS CASONAS Y SU GRAN CONTRASTE CON LO MODERNO AUNKE CLARO Q ALGUNOS EDIFICIOS RESIDENCIALES OSN UN PORKERIA ....EN SI LO MALO DE ESTA AVENIDA ES QUE LA HAN SATURADO DEMASIADO MUXOS INSTITUTOS Y X ENDE MAYOR NESECIDAD DE TRANSPORTE PUBLICO ESO ES LO QUE LO MALOGRA

A OTRA COSA ES QUE ME DA PENA VER TAN HERMOSAS CASONAS CON TREMENDAS REJAS PERO ES QUE EN PERU ES ASI SI NO HAY REJA O TREMENDOS MURASOSSSS SE CHIFAN TODAS TUS COSAS AVECES ME DA PENA YA QUE MALOGRA LA VISTA DE ESTAS PRECIOSAS CASAS PERO MAS PENA ME DA QUE EN ESE ASPECTO EL PERU EN DELINCUENCIA ESTA CADA VEZ PEOR


----------

